

Indie Game Dev: From Napkin to Profitability - andreybutov
http://casualconnect.org/lectures/indie/diy-indie-game-dev-from-napkin-to-profitability-birkett-rogula-neville-baxter/

======
shaggyfrog
Is it just me or is the video's audio track barely audible? I have my volume
cranked to max and I can barely make out what they are saying.

~~~
koopajah
I don't know if video has been updated but sound works perfectly for me

